# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  تهنئة العضوة ايات

## أميرة قوس النصر

الف مبروك لعوده اهلك بالسلامة من الاراضي السعوديه 
الغايبن الك والهدايا النا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الحمد لله على سلامتهم

----------


## N_tarawneh

> الف مبروك لعوده اهلك بالسلامة من الاراضي السعوديه 
> الغايبن الك والهدايا النا


مبرووووووووووووووووووووك يا آيات ... :Smile: 

والله فرحت إلك من كل قلبي ...

يا حرااااااااااااااااااام ، أكيد هسى آيات مبسوطه على الآخررررررررررر ونايمه بحضن أمها ...

يخرب بيت الغربه شو صعبة وقاسية ... :Frown: 

مبرووووووووووووك  يا آيات ... :Smile: 

ولا تنسى هديتي ...؟؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> مبرووووووووووووووووووووك يا آيات ...
> 
> والله فرحت إلك من كل قلبي ...
> 
> يا حرااااااااااااااااااام ، أكيد هسى آيات مبسوطه على الآخررررررررررر ونايمه بحضن أمها ...
> 
> يخرب بيت الغربه شو صعبة وقاسية ...
> 
> مبرووووووووووووك  يا آيات ...
> ...


هيديتك ؟ انا رح اخوذها

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> هيديتك ؟ انا رح اخوذها


وانا؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

> هيديتك ؟ انا رح اخوذها


طب وأنا شو استفدت إذا أخذتي هديتي ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> طب وأنا شو استفدت إذا أخذتي هديتي ...!!!؟؟؟


وليش يعني من حكالك اني بدور على اشي تستفيد منه

----------


## N_tarawneh

طب بلكي هيديت ثوب رجالي ولا دشداشه رجالي ...!!!؟؟؟

شو بدك فيها ...!!!؟؟؟ هههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> طب بلكي هيديت ثوب رجالي ولا دشداشه رجالي ...!!!؟؟؟
> 
> شو بدك فيها ...!!!؟؟؟ هههههههههههههههههههههههه


بهديها لحد عادي المهم بوخذها

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*يا جماعه ما حدا عبرني,,, بدي هديتي*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> *يا جماعه ما حدا عبرني,,, بدي هديتي*


اني هديتك يا ابو هديه ؟؟

----------


## N_tarawneh



----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الف مبروك يا ايات 
وان شاء الله كل غايب بيرجع لاهله 
مع انه ما جربت الغربه بس بتخيل انها كارثة

----------


## آلجوري

> الف مبروك لعوده اهلك بالسلامة من الاراضي السعوديه 
> الغايبن الك والهدايا النا


*يسلمو يا غالية الله يسلمك يا رب وإن شاء الله كل غالي يرجع لأهلو*

----------


## آلجوري

> الحمد لله على سلامتهم


*الله يسلمك يا طيب وشكرا*

----------


## zain

ألف الحمد لله على سلامت الغوالي
وين الشوكلاته

----------


## آلجوري

> مبرووووووووووووووووووووك يا آيات ...
> 
> والله فرحت إلك من كل قلبي ...
> 
> يا حرااااااااااااااااااام ، أكيد هسى آيات مبسوطه على الآخررررررررررر ونايمه بحضن أمها ...
> 
> يخرب بيت الغربه شو صعبة وقاسية ...
> 
> مبرووووووووووووك  يا آيات ...
> ...


*تسلم يا طيب 
والله الغربة صعبة صعبة صعبة يا نادر 
وشو بتراقب فيه شو عرفك إني نمت بحضنها 
يا حرام كانت تعبانة من السفر وما خليتها ترتاح وانا نايم جنبها 
وأخوي وأختي كل ما ينامو بصحيهم  
ما ارتاحو إلا لما أنا نمت 
الله يبارك بعمرك يا نادر ويجمعك بالغالين عندك  وبالنسبة للهدية تكرم بس أنا ما بقدر ع مها بخاف منها إذا حكتلي هاتي الهدية راح أعطيها إياها وإنت تصرف أنا مجبور ع أمري  ما أنا إلي عندها مو إنت وما بتعرف مها شو بتعمل  
شكرا كتير ع الصور حلوين كتيييير يا نادر شو صرت اضارب ع أيمن  
لما شفت الصورة التانية دمعت عيني تذكرت حالي لما كنت أمرض وما حد عندي وهسه أمي موجودة يعني لازم أمرض لأني إشتهيت هالشعور وهي بتحطلي الكمادات *

----------


## آلجوري

> الف مبروك يا ايات 
> وان شاء الله كل غايب بيرجع لاهله 
> مع انه ما جربت الغربه بس بتخيل انها كارثة


*الله يسلمك يا طيب 
 وإن شاء الله ما تحتاج إنك تجربها*

----------


## آلجوري

> ألف الحمد لله على سلامت الغوالي
> وين الشوكلاته


*الله يسلمك 
ههههههههههههه
الشوكلاه معي يا ست زين إلك ولسيد معاذعارفة لو ما جبتلكم حتفضحوني بمحاضرة الانجليزي 
يا جماعة طول مبارح وزين ومعاذ بيحكولي لا تنسي الشوكولاه 
ومعاذ بيحكيلي أنا ما بدي حبة هاتي قد ما بتقدري ولا تخافي علي ما بنصح*

----------


## آلجوري

*يا إخواني يا أهل المنتدى أنا ممكن أغيب عنكم هالفترة وما أدخل المنتدى إلا قليل 
كل إلي بتمنى إنكم تذكروني بالخير وتسامحوني وما تنسوني  
يا ويلكم لو رجعت وحكتلكم أنا آيات وتحكولي مين آيات *

----------


## غسان

> *يا إخواني يا أهل المنتدى أنا ممكن أغيب عنكم هالفترة وما أدخل المنتدى إلا قليل 
> كل إلي بتمنى إنكم تذكروني بالخير وتسامحوني وما تنسوني  
> يا ويلكم لو رجعت وحكتلكم أنا آيات وتحكولي مين آيات *


ويييييييييييييين  .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## حلم حياتي

الحمدلله على سلامته الغايبين ايات وتتهني بقربهم وشوفتهم
واحنا رح نشتاقلك وبنستنى عودتك النا بالسلامة وقريبا

----------


## saousana

الحمد لله رب العالمين 
الف الف الف الف مبروك ايات 
مش مشكلة سامحينلك تغيبي فترة المهم تكوني مبسوطة مع الاهل

----------


## آلجوري

> ويييييييييييييين  .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*هلا غسان 
مو فاضية ماما عندي بدي أشبع منها*

----------


## آلجوري

> الحمدلله على سلامته الغايبين ايات وتتهني بقربهم وشوفتهم
> واحنا رح نشتاقلك وبنستنى عودتك النا بالسلامة وقريبا


*يسلمو يا حلم حياتي 
 جد كلك زوووووووووووووووء*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *تسلم يا طيب 
> والله الغربة صعبة صعبة صعبة يا نادر 
> وشو بتراقب فيه شو عرفك إني نمت بحضنها 
> يا حرام كانت تعبانة من السفر وما خليتها ترتاح وانا نايم جنبها 
> وأخوي وأختي كل ما ينامو بصحيهم  
> ما ارتاحو إلا لما أنا نمت 
> الله يبارك بعمرك يا نادر ويجمعك بالغالين عندك  وبالنسبة للهدية تكرم بس أنا ما بقدر ع مها بخاف منها إذا حكتلي هاتي الهدية راح أعطيها إياها وإنت تصرف أنا مجبور ع أمري  ما أنا إلي عندها مو إنت وما بتعرف مها شو بتعمل  
> شكرا كتير ع الصور حلوين كتيييير يا نادر شو صرت اضارب ع أيمن  
> لما شفت الصورة التانية دمعت عيني تذكرت حالي لما كنت أمرض وما حد عندي وهسه أمي موجودة يعني لازم أمرض لأني إشتهيت هالشعور وهي بتحطلي الكمادات *


شو بدي في طول الحكي ...!!!

أجاني هدية ولا لا ...!!!؟؟؟ :Bl (9):

----------


## آلجوري

> الحمد لله رب العالمين 
> الف الف الف الف مبروك ايات 
> مش مشكلة سامحينلك تغيبي فترة المهم تكوني مبسوطة مع الاهل


*الله يبارك بعمرك يا سوسو*

----------


## آلجوري

> شو بدي في طول الحكي ...!!!
> 
> أجاني هدية ولا لا ...!!!؟؟؟


*أنا حكي كتير 
طيب مافي هدية 
أصلا شنتة الهدايا وإلي فيها هديتك بالذات  ضاعت بالطريئ*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *أنا حكي كتير 
> طيب مافي هدية 
> أصلا شنتة الهدايا وإلي فيها هديتك بالذات  ضاعت بالطريئ*


هاي هيه حجة المفلس ...!!!

دائما ً هيك شنتة الهدايا ضاعت في الطريق أو في الجمرك ...!!! :SnipeR (4):  :SnipeR (4):  :SnipeR (4):

----------


## آلجوري

> هاي هيه حجة المفلس ...!!!
> 
> دائما ً هيك شنتة الهدايا ضاعت في الطريق أو في الجمرك ...!!!


**

----------


## ashrafwater

[IMG][/IMG]

اهلا وسهلا بالعوده

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الحمد لله على سلامة الاهل ايات

سامحيني لأنها جت متأخرة

----------


## آلجوري

> الحمد لله على سلامة الاهل ايات
> 
> سامحيني لأنها جت متأخرة


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

*ليت الزمن يرجع ورا والليالي تدور ..*

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> *ليت الزمن يرجع ورا والليالي تدور ..*


والله ما حد حكالي ايات .... الحمد لله على السلامة

----------


## آلجوري

> والله ما حد حكالي ايات .... الحمد لله على السلامة


*أخ يا أحمد 

الموضوع هاد إلو من شهر سبعة ..
بس اليوم أهلي روحو وأعد بتذكر الي فات كأنو مبارح ..
*

----------


## آلجوري

> مبرووووووووووووووووووووك يا آيات ...
> 
> والله فرحت إلك من كل قلبي ...
> 
> يا حرااااااااااااااااااام ، أكيد هسى آيات مبسوطه على الآخررررررررررر ونايمه بحضن أمها ...
> 
> يخرب بيت الغربه شو صعبة وقاسية ...
> 
> مبرووووووووووووك  يا آيات ...
> ...



*كنت كتير مبسوطة*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *كنت كتير مبسوطة*


الله يصبرك يا رب :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## آلجوري

> الله يصبرك يا رب


*شكرا خالد ..*

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 


> *أخ يا أحمد 
> 
> الموضوع هاد إلو من شهر سبعة ..
> بس اليوم أهلي روحو وأعد بتذكر الي فات كأنو مبارح ..
> *


انا اسف ايات والله ما كان قصدي بدك اي شي احنا جاهزين

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

> انا اسف ايات والله ما كان قصدي بدك اي شي احنا جاهزين


*بدي سلامتك .. الله يخليك*

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> *بدي سلامتك .. الله يخليك*


[CENTER]سلامتك المهم الله يسعدك :Eh S(2):

----------


## الاء

الحمد لله على سلامتك اهلك ايات

----------


## زهره التوليب

حمدلله على السلامه

----------

